# Cabin in the woods of Southeast Mississippi



## Southern Gent (Sep 11, 2010)

Just thinking about this some lets see if I have anyone interested. Back in 2009 me and my wife purchased this old house that was built in the late 1800's by some of my ancestors. Since then we have done a lot of work to it. Like leveling the foundation and gutting the old walls and adding insulation and covering with Sheetrock. Rewiring most of the house. Had the land cleared. There is 18.5 acres with it. There is no neighbors for miles. It is on a dirt road. It does have electricity and the water is on a community water system. There is still more work to be done to it. It is livable right now. But the problem is that I work in the oil industry and the bottom has fell out of the market and I just do not have the extra money to finish the project. I am just trying to keep it up right now. But I am not moving forward at all with it. The land is 16th section land but has a lifetime lease on it. The lease is 1200 a year. As bad as I hate to I feel like I need to sale it. I am not in a bind to sale it. So it really doesn't make any difference to me one way or the other. If I don't sale it sooner or later this industry will pick back up and I will be able to finish it. I am kind of thinking to do like a rent to own or owner financing something like that. If someone is interested I can email you some pictures of it. But I will take $75,000.00 dollars for it and I am not going to come off of that price. That is exactly what I have in it and I am not going to lose money I would rather just keep it. If interested you can PM me here. I am going to be offshore until August the 10th and can show it after then if need be.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Southern Gent said:


> Just thinking about this some lets see if I have anyone interested. Back in 2009 me and my wife purchased this old house that was built in the late 1800's by some of my ancestors. Since then we have done a lot of work to it. Like leveling the foundation and gutting the old walls and adding insulation and covering with Sheetrock. Rewiring most of the house. Had the land cleared. There is 18.5 acres with it. There is no neighbors for miles. It is on a dirt road. It does have electricity and the water is on a community water system. There is still more work to be done to it. It is livable right now. But the problem is that I work in the oil industry and the bottom has fell out of the market and I just do not have the extra money to finish the project. I am just trying to keep it up right now. But I am not moving forward at all with it. The land is 16th section land but has a lifetime lease on it. The lease is 1200 a year. As bad as I hate to I feel like I need to sale it. I am not in a bind to sale it. So it really doesn't make any difference to me one way or the other. If I don't sale it sooner or later this industry will pick back up and I will be able to finish it. I am kind of thinking to do like a rent to own or owner financing something like that. If someone is interested I can email you some pictures of it. But I will take $75,000.00 dollars for it and I am not going to come off of that price. That is exactly what I have in it and I am not going to lose money I would rather just keep it. If interested you can PM me here. I am going to be offshore until August the 10th and can show it after then if need be.


Pictures,Location? 
Maybe the Real Estate Section?


----------

